# Puritan Audio Sermons??



## Sonoftheday (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok so I have been able to find a number of Mp3 sermons where someone has taken a sermon transcript from a puritan and used the computer voice to record it into MP3. The computer voice drives me nuts and makes think a robot is going to kill me. I have also found several mp3's that are read by British dudes. No offense to any brittish folk on here but I cant understand the British accent, you probably couldnt understand my Okie accent either. Whenever I watch BBC America I often take its advice and turn CC on. 

Does anyone know of any sites to download Puritan, and other classical sermons in MP3 format where it is not read by a Robot, or an English accent?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> Ok so I have been able to find a number of Mp3 sermons where someone has taken a sermon transcript from a puritan and used the computer voice to record it into MP3. The computer voice drives me nuts and makes think a robot is going to kill me. I have also found several mp3's that are read by British dudes. No offense to any brittish folk on here but I cant understand the British accent, you probably couldnt understand my Okie accent either. Whenever I watch BBC America I often take its advice and turn CC on.
> 
> Does anyone know of any sites to download Puritan, and other classical sermons in MP3 format where it is not read by a Robot, or an English accent?



Now come on; is it really unreasonable to have the English language spoken in an English accent (if you can't understand an English accent, you want to hear my south-of-Belfast one).


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 22, 2008)

You wanna know whats worse is I dont like to hear sermons that were originally delivered by englishmen a couple hundred years ago read in an accent that would rather simillar to the one they had. I once downloaded several Spurgeon sermons only to delete them because the Orator had an english accent I could not follow.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> You wanna know whats worse is I dont like to hear sermons that were originally delivered by englishmen a couple hundred years ago read in an accent that would rather simillar to the one they had. I once downloaded several Spurgeon sermons only to delete them because the Orator had an english accent I could not follow.



So, what are you saying: you would not have gone to hear Spurgeon?


----------



## MW (Jan 22, 2008)

SWRB at SermonAudio has a good range of Puritan materials. I recommend particular items like these without endorsing the company as a whole.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> SWRB at SermonAudio has a good range of Puritan materials. I recommend particular items like these without endorsing the company as a whole.



Mr Winzer many of these will not be good enough for him, as much of the stuff is read by a computer voice with a robot-like accent.  Though some are read by men, so perhaps he might like the odd one; there is a pretty good selection on sermon audio.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 22, 2008)

Robots scare me, as do the British. Actually thats not true, one of my favorite television programs is Dr. Who which frequently has robots on it, and is a british show.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2008)

I seem to recall that there are some Spurgeon sermons delivered in an American accent on Sermon Audio.


----------



## MW (Jan 22, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I seem to recall that there are some Spurgeon sermons delivered in an American accent on Sermon Audio.



The ones put out by "Prince of Preachers" are very well done.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to recall that there are some Spurgeon sermons delivered in an American accent on Sermon Audio.
> ...



Interesting. Do you have a link?


----------



## MW (Jan 22, 2008)

Ivan,

SermonAudio.com - Prince of Preachers


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow thats a lot of Spurgeon, my Download manager is going to be busy


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> Robots scare me, as do the British. Actually thats not true, one of my favorite television programs is Dr. Who which frequently has robots on it, and is a british show.



You would get on well with my father (he loves that stuff); on the other hand, my mother hates it.


----------

